

Erlang/OTP 17.0-rc2 has been released. - samwilliams
http://www.erlang.org/news/71

======
zeckalpha
Does this release include the new syntax Joe was blogging about recently?

~~~
samwilliams
Can you elaborate on what exactly that is, please? I don't see mention of any
new syntax on the 'Armstrong on software' blog [0]. The highlights of R17
include maps and named funs, both of which add to the grammar of the language!

[0]
[http://armstrongonsoftware.blogspot.com/](http://armstrongonsoftware.blogspot.com/)

~~~
dmunoz
He is blogging on a GitHub pages domain now:

[http://joearms.github.io/](http://joearms.github.io/)

The new syntax is described in the post "Big changes to Erlang".

~~~
samwilliams
Thank you very much! I did not realise that he had moved.

Looks like it was maps and named funs - 2 pretty exciting features :)!

------
sesm
> Erlang/OTP has been ported to the realtime operating system OSE.

Great news! I hope Erlang will get more adoption inside Ericsson after this.

~~~
papper
I work with OSE at Enea, so seeing this makes me happy. I knew that it was
being worked on but not that it was done!

------
IsTom
> native code can not be generated for modules using maps

Does it mean HiPE or something else?

